# webcam en direct sur Ipad?



## robindesbois (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Est -ce possible de connecter directement ma webcam HUE sur un ipad? 
J'ai vu qu'il y avait possibilité de voir sa webcam sur son Ipad mais en passant par son Imac. Ce n'est pas ce que je veux! Y-a-t-il photobooth sur l'ipad? ou devrais-je télécharger une application? quelle connectique employer? 
Je veux relier ma webcam directement sur l'Ipad et visionner le tout en direct sur l'Ipad comme je devrais pouvoir le faire avec un écran ou un télé équipé d'une prise usb (?)
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Octobre 2011)

Pas possible....

Si tu as un iPad 2 triolisme la webcam intégrée.... Sinon, dommage...


----------



## tom_bidibule (14 Octobre 2011)

Que vient faire le triolisme là-dedans?

Moumou tu fais des drôles de trucs avec ton iBidule on dirait!


----------

